# HOW TO: Flash10 plugin, Firefox3 and FreeBSD 7.2 or higher



## gr1ml0ck (Jul 25, 2009)

I believe that you require linux compat8 or higher for this to work.  I'm using linux compat f10 and it worked fine first time. 
If you need to update your linux compat then just google or search the forums.

As a rule of thumb for me when doing a fresh install... I always immediately add the following lines to /etc/make.conf before adding ANY ports:


```
OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f10
OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS=f10
```

From then on, when I build any linux ports they will depend automatically on the fedora 10 core.

And that all I'm going to cover on linux compatibility other than MAKE SURE ITS RUNNING!!!  add 'linux_enable="YES"' to your /etc.rc.conf file.


1: check the above.

2: add this line to your /etc/fstab


```
linproc   /usr/compat/linux/proc    linprocfs    rw   0    0
```

3: mount your linprocfs by typing the following at the terminal as root:


```
mount /usr/compat/linux/proc
```

   NOTE: If /usr/compat/linux/proc does not exist you made need to create it using the '-p' option!

4: start some additional linux services (this can also be set in rc.conf) by typing the following at the terminal as root.


```
/etc/rc.d/abi start
/etc/rc.d/sysctl start
```

5: if you havnt already.. (tsk tsk!) update your ports and install the following ports:


```
cd /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10 && make install clean
  cd /usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper && make install clean
```

   NOTE: As I am using the fedora 10 core emulation layer.. i am therefore using the f10 linux plugin. f8 users will want to use the f8-flashplugin10 port....obvioulsy.

6: close down firefox3 and find the file "libflashplayer.so" by typing the following at the terminal.


```
# find / -name libflashplayer.so
   /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
```

   Here is mine above in the npapi directory.

7: IMPORTANT.. at least I thought i was..... exit from super user mode and type the following command at the terminal:


```
nspluginwrapper -v -i /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
```

8: Open up firefox3 and type "aboutlugins" into the address bar and hit enter.  voila!  your plugins should appear as Shockwave Flash.  

9: Go back to Youtube!!!


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 25, 2009)

Btw (seamonkey) and (gnash) here enable youtube.
Although practically no other flash site that I
have tried (5 or so). 
(Both rebuilt after the libjpeg version bump)
And no linux compat. layer yet.


----------



## MG (Jul 25, 2009)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> Btw (seamonkey) and (gnash) here enable youtube.
> Although practically no other flash site that I
> have tried (5 or so).
> (Both rebuilt after the libjpeg version bump)
> And no linux compat. layer yet.



Same here. Next thing I try is Firefox2.exe running on wine, but It eats too much cpu and memory.


----------



## gr1ml0ck (Jul 26, 2009)

jb_fvwm2 said:
			
		

> Btw (seamonkey) and (gnash) here enable youtube.
> Although practically no other flash site that I
> have tried (5 or so).
> (Both rebuilt after the libjpeg version bump)
> And no linux compat. layer yet.




I used Gnash (or tried to) for several months as a alternative to flash on BSD but found it to be way to buggy.. many sites simply wouldnt play ball which led to either sloppy loads, buggy loads or just non operational sites.

No linux compat layer yet?  what do you mean by that?


----------



## MG (Jul 26, 2009)

I'll try this one.

Not ready installing yet, but issues until now:

The "linux-compat" ports is actually called emulators/linux_base-f10-10
needed for build: 
[cmd=]kldload linux[/cmd]
[cmd=]sysctl compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.16[/cmd]

Build breaks because rpm2cpio is not found:
[cmd=]pkg_add -r rpm2cpio[/cmd]
Then build breaks again on wrong filename:
[cmd=]ln -s /usr/local/bin/rpm2cpio.pl /usr/local/bin/rpm2cpio[/cmd]
(don't know if this is good but at least the file exists now)

I seem to not have a mount_linprocfs command, but:
[cmd=]mount -t linprocfs linproc /usr/compat/linux/proc[/cmd]

Then linux-f10-flashplugin10 breaks with:

```
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.linux-apps.mk", line 413: Malformed conditional (${cyrus-sasl2_DETECT}=="")
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.linux-apps.mk", line 413: Malformed conditional (${openldap_DETECT}=="")
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 6256: if-less endif
"/usr/ports/Mk/bsd.port.mk", line 6259: if-less endif
make: fatal errors encountered -- cannot continue
```

I need sleep now.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 26, 2009)

gr1ml0ck said:
			
		

> I used Gnash (or tried to) for several months as a alternative to flash on BSD but found it to be way to buggy.. many sites simply wouldnt play ball which led to either sloppy loads, buggy loads or just non operational sites.
> 
> No linux compat layer yet?  what do you mean by that?



It means that all I did was 

```
pkg_add -r seamonkey
cd /usr/ports/graphics/gnash
make install && yell
```
or similar.
Sometime later, I discovered youtube worked.
(I forget if I configured paths after gnash, any)
"no linux compat layer" means I've never installed
any linux (like this thread mentions) compatability
ports.


----------



## gr1ml0ck (Jul 26, 2009)

You will not be able to use any linux compat functionality until you have successfully installed the emulation layer..

MG?  Are you building the compat from ports or using pkg_add?  What version of freebsd are you running?  what WM are you using? I have a kind of cheat that I use to install linux compat during a fresh install.. maybe that will work on your box.  I have never had the need to edit sysctl, nor create symlinks for any missing or removed files?  If you dont mind installing skype (or any other linux ported programme) then all you need to do is make the changes (or create) /etc/make.conf as suggested in my post and simply build any linux based port.. it will them automagically build any dependent emulation with the criteria that you set in make.conf.

I use skype for comms with work collegues and so when I install that.. it also builds all of my linux compat for me for the fedora 10 core without me having to do anything other than edit make.conf, add 'linux_enable="YES"' to /etc/rc.conf and building skype from ports... hey presto.. i have working linux compat f10 within 20 mins on a decent connection and pc.


----------



## CodeBlock (Aug 8, 2009)

Keep getting Firefox freezing up for a good 20-30 seconds, then:

```
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NPP_New() wait for reply: Message timeout
```
...in my terminal.. swfdec works but no audio on some things (like most youtube videos, though for some reason a select few work).... Haven't tried gnash.


----------



## CodeBlock (Aug 31, 2009)

Well I fixed the issue in my previous post. The issue, I *think*, was related to me upgrading the linux compat to f10, before removing/renaming /usr/compat/linux... so I had different versions of different files, etc...

So I removed everything related to the linux compat install (linux-f10-*), moved /usr/compat/linux to /usr/compat/oldlinux, reinstalled -f10, flash 10, and nspluginwrapper... and everything worked fine, including audio on flash (which some people I recall, had issues with).

Hopefully this can help someone, not trying to dig up an old post, but be informative and helpful in case someone else has the same issue .


----------



## jurrie (Sep 20, 2009)

Following this guide I got flash half working in opera 10.00 -- sound works, but video does not. At least I can play some of my songs-on-youtube bookmarks :-D


----------



## krynn (Sep 27, 2009)

after following this I get really big CPU spikes when I visit a flash page (YouTube for example), and see the following errors on the terminal, anyone have any light they can shed on this?

I get this when I first visit the site:

```
(process:4117): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
	Using the fallback 'C' locale.
```

I then get this when I close the tab for the website:

```
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** ERROR: NPP_Write() wait for reply: Message timeout
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** 
WARNING:(/usr/ports/obj/usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper/work/nspluginwrapper-1.2.2/src/npw-wrapper.c:2236):invoke_NPP_DestroyStream: 
assertion failed: (rpc_method_invoke_possible(plugin->connection))
*** NSPlugin Wrapper *** 
WARNING:(/usr/ports/obj/usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper/work/nspluginwrapper-1.2.2/src/npw-wrapper.c:1855):invoke_NPP_Destroy: 
assertion failed: (rpc_method_invoke_possible(plugin->connection))
```


----------



## overmind (Sep 28, 2009)

Hello

I followed your tutorial and in firefox 3.5 I could not see flash plugin using aboutlugins.

Then I did:

```
cd /usr/local/lib/firefox3/plugins
ln -s /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
```

and now flash works.

Thank your for you tutorial and best regards. (you can update the tutorial with this tip)


----------



## graedus (Oct 2, 2009)

The symlink I did in order for nspluginwrapper to work as advertised was the one indicated on section 6.2.3 of the Handbook



> Under FreeBSD 8.X
> 
> Install the www/nspluginwrapper port. This port requires emulators/linux_base-f10 which is a large port.
> 
> ...



My guess is that from 7.2 onward, this is the desired behavior.


----------



## narcolepsy (Oct 6, 2009)

*problem getting flashplugin installed in 7.2*

Are there any special tricks i have to perform to get f10 working properly in 7.2?


```
===>  linux-f10-flashplugin-10.0r32 bsd.linux-apps.mk test failed: The component openldap is not defined for LINUX_DIST_SUFFIX= (the 
corresponding variable openldap_FILE is not defined). This usually means that the current port should be used with non default linux base 
and/or infrastructure port(s).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10.
```

I get the above error when trying to install flashplugin.

Any info appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2009)

You're missing the lines in /etc/make.conf (see top of first post).


----------



## narcolepsy (Oct 6, 2009)

No, they're definitely there. Should I do an export bla=f10?

Thx,


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2009)

Please post the output of

```
pkg_version -v | grep linux
```


----------



## narcolepsy (Oct 6, 2009)

```
linux_base-f10-10_2                 =   up-to-date with port
```

It's the only line in there...


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2009)

Hmm... Still think it's an /etc/make.conf issue. Do you have any spaces in those lines?


----------



## narcolepsy (Oct 6, 2009)

was a typo in the first thing, the NONBASE_PORT= should have been NONBASE_PORTS=

Of course i should have been clever enough to spot it :/

Thanks for the help, flash now works (even the iplayer!)

Impressive, think that was the last gating factor to being able to use FreeBSD as both a server and desktop.

Cheers


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 6, 2009)

narcolepsy said:
			
		

> was a typo in the first thing, the NONBASE_PORT= should have been NONBASE_PORTS=



Changed that in OP's post.


----------



## krynn (Oct 18, 2009)

Figured out what I was doing wrong today. I am running 8.0-RC1 and I followed the original post pretty well only to find that mounting linproc in /compat/linux/proc is the solution for me. If it is mounted in /usr/compat/linux/proc like the original post says, flash will detect in the browser but not work at all.


----------



## SPlissken (Oct 21, 2009)

Ok my turn.

I was using flash 9 with FreeBSD 8.0-RC1 upgraded from version 7.2-STABLE with linux compat f8.

With 7.2-STABLE it was working quite great , except sometime , i have to kill -9 npviewer.bin when firefox was frozen.

Then i upgraded to FreeBSD 8.0 RC1 , it was still working but sometime firefox was crashing.

So i decided last night to follow this Howto , so i upgraded Firefox from version 3.0.3 to 3.5. I upgraded also from linux compat f8 to f10 by changing f8 to f10 in /etc/make.conf (before doing this i renamed usr/compat/linux to usr/compat/linux.old)
Then I followed this howto.
To build nspluginwrapper i had to deinstall several linux-xxx
Then at the end i achieved to build and upgrade all.
Firefox 3.5 is showing plugin flash 10 in aboutlugins but
now ,youtube is showing black screen , firefox is freezing and .core is generated for firefox and npviewer.

May be i have to reboot , will see this evening as i m at work right now.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 21, 2009)

Personally, I would have removed all linux8 ports before changing the settings in /etc/make.conf and installing linux10.


----------



## SPlissken (Oct 21, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Personally, I would have removed all linux8 ports before changing the settings in /etc/make.conf and installing linux10.



Well , i m afraid that it's now a big spaghetti dish , and i m thinking about formating and doing a fresh install


----------



## SPlissken (Oct 21, 2009)

What will be the command to remove all linux8 ports ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 21, 2009)

I think they should all show up in [cmd=]pkg_info | grep f8[/cmd], and they should probably all be caught with a `# pkg-delete -f linux-f8\*` plus a separate `# pkg-delete linux_base-f8\*`.


----------



## SPlissken (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, i did a reboot , and now it s working great 
So i supposed it has something to do with modules already loaded that had to be reloaded (Matrix inside  )


----------



## flx- (Oct 27, 2009)

*Today something has failed.*

Today i installed fbsd on my old toshiba satellite lapto, and got everything working, but not the flashplayer for the linux-f10 found at /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10. So i have done this before on my desktop without problems, all was installed successfull.

But when i do nspluginwrapper -v -i /path/to/flash/lib i got this..


```
[flx@ph33t ~]$ nspluginwrapper -v -i /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so 
ELF binary type "0" not known.
/usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
```

so any ideas?


----------



## expl (Oct 31, 2009)

It's not really a solution to fixing flash. But a while ago I wrote a command line based youtube parser that then will pop up VLC player streaming the video. It's a nice workaround that I prefer using more than the flash to play youtube.

Here is the source for anyone interested:
http://kostas.islanderas.org/youtube-2-vlc/youtube-2-vlc.tar.gz


----------



## sossego (Oct 31, 2009)

Edited to say: Problem fixed by help in another post.
It works now.


----------



## philjor (Nov 11, 2009)

I have installed flashplugin on FBSD7.2-64bit on opteron that still works fine.
I also installed flashplugin-10 on FBSD7.2-32bit on Intel p4 and it worked great until I updated ports. Since, I have tried almost all variants to be found in manual, google & what have you - delete all linux ports & files follow instructions above... just no way to make it work again... the latest- "Shared object "libdl.so.2" not found - required. The files exists in 2 locations but ln -s does not (Where in hell should it be put?) I doubt that that would work either. Nspluginwrapper when run with -v -a -i does not even look in the napapi(or something like that) directory... so that doesn't look right... I have basically given up on it. But I guess I'm a glutton for punishment (or is it frustration)
Anybody wise enought to figure this out...


----------



## philjor (Nov 11, 2009)

*solved - sort of...*

How? Don't ask; I don't know...
I deinstalled linux emulator f10, reinstalled - tried nsplauginwrapper -v -a -i; disn't work
then checked the firefox3 plugin directory: onle the default plugin was there; copied libflashplayer to that directory, and did the ln -s /usr/compat/linux/npapi/nsplugin.flashplayer.so into the same directory then ran nspluginwrapper -v -i(note, no -a) and now it works...
did this on two disks with same setup and can't repeat exactly how or why, but it works... I did so many different tries that my brain is fried... hope I don't have to go through this again...x(


----------



## Unixworld (Nov 28, 2009)

*Doesn't work on 8.0 RELEASE AMD64*

Hello, people,

I'd like to first thanx for the help and instructions 
Well, it doesn't work on the 8.0 release, using the f10-base.
The handbook-described way brings one up to the install of
linux base-f10, but no further.

Nsplugin wrapper crashes because of pango :

```
> ===>  linux-f10-pango 1.22.3 has known vulnerabilities:
> => pango -- integer overflow.
> => Please update your ports tree and try again.
> *** Error code 1
```


----------



## dalfish (Nov 28, 2009)

i have installed linux opera and linuxflashplugin7 in PCBSD. It working fine. As linux flash 7 is outdated . i need to install the linux-flashplugin 10 . browsing through the thread i understood that the command 


```
cd /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10 && make install clean
```


 where f10 is the Fedora linux layer. will this command work for PCBSD 7.1.1
How to know the version of Fedora linux layer.  Please help.


----------



## Unixworld (Nov 28, 2009)

*For PC-BSD 7x*

From the official FreeBSD-Handbook :



> #
> 1.Under FreeBSD 7.X
> Install the www/nspluginwrapper port. This port requires
> emulators/linux_base-fc4 which is a large port.
> ...


----------



## Lomik (Dec 4, 2009)

in some place I learned the wonderfull hint:

```
opera -debugplugin
```
afterall the bug in 
linux-f10-flashplugin-10.0r32.tbz
was discovered:
this port, and package doesnt require 
linux-f10-glib2###.tbz
package
althou many other of
linux-f10-** stuff 
-- does
I pkg_add it and linux-opera FINALY found! some plugins
and they work fine.

Now I wonder: If opera (not linux-opera, whish is more uptodate (10.10 vs 10.01 in freebsd variant)) would work fine also...? 

[offtop] Which opera is better on bsd desktop?


----------



## Lomik (Dec 4, 2009)

or may be linux-f10-Gtk2### ...?


----------



## gr1ml0ck (Dec 6, 2009)

yup dutch daemon is right on that one.  you should always really only use one linux emulation layer to avoid conflict.  Remove all remnants first before applying this trick.  The original tut was written with 8.0 BETA in mind when it was still pretty fresh. I will install the new 8.0 from scratch and re write if neccessary the original post to avoid anymore misinformation. 

sorry ive been away for soo long guys and havnt had any input into this how to for some time. I'm well and truly back into the FREEBSD environment full time now as my alltime favourite OS and want to ensure that all those who want/need these multimedia features can use them at will. Unfortunately as my career involves much audio work the OS has had to take the back burner for a while due to lack of midi, synth and recording software.. which i intend to rectify very soon indeed.


----------



## alie (Dec 15, 2009)

I couldnt install flash plugin 10 for my Firefox 3.5.5. I already followed all the steps without any error, but still Flash 10 wont install for me. Any idea how to solve this issue?


----------



## alie (Dec 15, 2009)

This solved my problem:


```
cd /usr/local/lib/firefox3/plugins && ln -s /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
```

Somehow nspluginwrapper wont register my plugin


----------



## alie (Dec 17, 2009)

Seems flashplugin port not stable. Its crashes after 2 hrs listening music via http://www.mixpod.com playlist


----------



## vermaden (Dec 17, 2009)

alie said:
			
		

> Seems flashplugin port not stable. Its crashes (...)


Do Flash EVER was stable?


----------



## oliverh (Dec 18, 2009)

Flash 10 in FreeBSD 8 is very stable, at least as the port itself is concerned. Flash per se, as Vermaden mentioned, is quiet a different story.


----------



## vermaden (Dec 18, 2009)

oliverh said:
			
		

> Flash 10 in FreeBSD 8 is very stable, at least as the port itself is concerned.


As for the port, works very stable for me (Flash 10/linux-f10/8.0-RELEASE).


----------



## dennylin93 (Dec 18, 2009)

Same here. It seems to work better on amd64 though.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Dec 18, 2009)

the only problem i have with flash is it tends to lock up firefox for ~10 seconds every once in a while. i can deal with that... beggers cant be choosers.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 18, 2009)

LateNiteTV said:
			
		

> the only problem i have with flash is it tends to lock up firefox for ~10 seconds every once in a while. i can deal with that... beggers cant be choosers.



Sure it's not this?


----------



## LateNiteTV (Dec 18, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Sure it's not this?



thanks DD. ill give that a try when i get home. for me, ff does it regardless of how many tabs i have open. but ill give it a shot!


----------



## LateNiteTV (Dec 20, 2009)

thanks for posting that DD. that fixed the problem.


----------



## nestux (Dec 23, 2009)

*Thanks*

With this post i fix my problem with Flash Player 10, thanks.


----------



## callado (Dec 23, 2009)

*Missing text with Flash10*

With Flash10 I have the problem that sometimes some elements of text are not shown in flash games. It is the same in firefox, linux-firefox, opera and linux-opera. What fonts should be installed for Flash10 or could it be some other problem?


----------



## oliverh (Dec 23, 2009)

>What fonts should be installed for Flash10 or could it be some other problem? 

There are sometimes certain Flash pages not really compatible with the Linux version of the plugin. Fonts are usually embedded into the Flash file. Linux version of the plugin is quality-wise way behind the Windows version.


----------



## jotawski (Dec 27, 2009)

gr1ml0ck said:
			
		

> I believe that you require linux compat8 or higher for this to work.  I'm using linux compat f10 and it worked fine first time.
> If you need to update your linux compat then just google or search the forums.
> 
> As a rule of thumb for me when doing a fresh install... I always immediately add the following lines to /etc/make.conf before adding ANY ports:
> ...



thanks once again here.
i find this is quite helpful, may i use parts of this in my blog.

regards,
jotawski


----------



## ta0kira (Jan 1, 2010)

One additional note is that I had to uninstall swfdec-plugin to get it to work because it was the default. Disabling it didn't work.
Kevin Barry


----------



## sremick (Jan 9, 2010)

Can't get this going on a new 8.0 system. Here's my specs:

FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE
firefox-3.5.7,1
nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_4 
linux-f10-flashplugin-10.0r42 

Everything seems to install fine without error:


```
# nspluginwrapper -v -a -i
Auto-install plugins from /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
Looking for plugins in /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
Install plugin /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/libflashplayer.so
  into /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
Auto-install plugins from /root/.mozilla/plugins
Looking for plugins in /root/.mozilla/plugins
```

 but when I go to aboutlugins, Flash isn't shown. Any ideas?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 9, 2010)

The # sign appears to say you're running this command as *root*. You'll have to use it as the user who's actually using X/Firefox.


----------



## gr1ml0ck (Jan 10, 2010)

Jatawski.. you may of course share this information with as many people as you possibly can and get them onto what is possibly the best OS this side of mars lol.

Sremick... Yup.. for each user that uses FF on your system you must add the relevant plugin manualy AS THAT USER! Maybe I should clarify that on my previous posts.


----------



## sremick (Jan 10, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> The # sign appears to say you're running this command as *root*. You'll have to use it as the user who's actually using X/Firefox.





			
				gr1ml0ck said:
			
		

> Sremick... Yup.. for each user that uses FF on your system you must add the relevant plugin manualy AS THAT USER! Maybe I should clarify that on my previous posts.



Actually, I did notice that part, and had indeed run it not only as root but as my normal user account (the one I'm running Firefox under). So that's not the answer unfortunately.


```
$ nspluginwrapper -v -a -i
Auto-install plugins from /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
Looking for plugins in /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
Install plugin /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/libflashplayer.so
 ... already installed system-wide, skipping
Auto-install plugins from /home/scott/.mozilla/plugins
Looking for plugins in /home/scott/.mozilla/plugins
$
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 10, 2010)

This sometimes seems to help:


```
cd ~/.mozilla/plugins
ln -s /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
nspluginwrapper -a -v -i
```


----------



## sremick (Jan 10, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> This sometimes seems to help:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Thanks for that. I didn't have a /plugins directory under ~/.mozilla so I made it first, then made the link per your instructions. It seems to be working now.

Perhaps this info should be added to the official instructions? This is a pretty virgin install.


----------



## fawz (Jan 11, 2010)

when I do 

```
#nspluginwrapper -v -i /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
```

I receive the following error msg:


```
/usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
nspluginwrapper: no appropriate viewer found for /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
```

I looked at my linux compat version and it matches 10. My FreeBSD is version 8. 

halp need halp


----------



## fawz (Jan 11, 2010)

Okay, figured that i had the wrong nsplugin version, it was 1.2.2. considering that only 1.3.0 works on firefox, which is listed in /usr/ports/nspluginwrapper-devel.

Did as suggested in the handbook


```
$ nspluginwrapper -v -a -i
Auto-install plugins from /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
Looking for plugins in /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
Auto-install plugins from /usr/local/lib/linux-mozilla/plugins
Looking for plugins in /usr/local/lib/linux-mozilla/plugins
Auto-install plugins from /home/fawz/.mozilla/plugins
Looking for plugins in /home/fawz/.mozilla/plugins
```

When I open up firefox, and write there aboutlugins, it's listed there that i do have shockwave flash 4.0, yet when i access youtube, it says like I don't have it. 

idk what is happening...


----------



## vermaden (Jan 11, 2010)

fawz said:
			
		

> error while loading shared libraries: libwhatever-x.x



I recently got that messages, so I reinstalled everything like that:
*1. *delete all ports with linux-* (connected to linux compat in any way)
*2. *add linux_base-f10 again package
*3. *add nspluginwrapper package
*4. *add linux-f10-flashplugin10 (by port or package)

Should work by then.


----------



## brainiac (Jan 16, 2010)

Since that's my 1st msg, just wanna say hi to all.
To the business.
I just followed this guide and everything is working fine (FreeBSD 8.0/amd64). But there's only one small problem. 
I think my Youtube is on drugs, 'cause it's very fast. Cannot watch 
What's wrong?
Thanx in advance.


----------



## gr1ml0ck (Jan 18, 2010)

*weird...*

Hi,

Can you tell me a little about your setup please (both hardware and system software) and I will try to see if I can replicate the problem.

And welcome to the party !!!!!

Gr1ml0ck


----------



## brainiac (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi there Gr1ml0ck,

SW is 8.0 amd64 RELEASE with gnome2-lite onboard. Few apps only. Nothing special. Basically i followed the guide and as i wrote before, works pretty well, but ..

HW E8400, 8GB RAMM, Asus P5Q-E.

Thanks.


----------



## achix (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi, i wanted to ask, in my FreeBSD 8.0 System @work with flash10, i can no longer see the time (seconds) of the video as it is played.
In my flash9 installation @home it shows this ok.
Any hints?


----------



## indiocolifa (Jan 25, 2010)

Spectacular. My Flash videos are playing better than in my Debian box, and this hardware is less powerful... go figure.


----------



## jotawski (Jan 26, 2010)

gr1ml0ck said:
			
		

> Jatawski.. you may of course share this information with as many people as you possibly can and get them onto what is possibly the best OS this side of mars lol.
> 
> Sremick... Yup.. for each user that uses FF on your system you must add the relevant plugin manualy AS THAT USER! Maybe I should clarify that on my previous posts.



oh great,
i have, however, used it already but as a gift to one who can helps or donate somethings for baby who had accident in Lhamphoon, Thailand.  and http://makham.blogspot.com/2009/12/beg-for-kindness.html here is it.

many thanks indeed.
best regards,
jotawski


----------



## achix (Jan 29, 2010)

achix said:
			
		

> Hi, i wanted to ask, in my FreeBSD 8.0 System @work with flash10, i can no longer see the time (seconds) of the video as it is played.
> In my flash9 installation @home it shows this ok.
> Any hints?



Could it be a font issue?
Also i cannot see certain info in this site: http://www.honda.gr/cars/


----------



## Larry28 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi,

I tried to install flash on my FreeBSD 8.0. Did all the other parts, worked fine, but when i try to install linux-f10-flashplugin10 I get following errors:


```
# cd /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10 && make install clean

=> Attempting to fetch from [url]http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/[/url].
fetch: [url]http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz:[/url] size mismatch: expected 
4044751, actual 4050435
=> Attempting to fetch from [url]ftp://ftp.se.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.0r32/[/url].
fetch: [url]ftp://ftp.se.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.0r32/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz:[/url] File 
unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
=> Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
=> port manually into /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.0r32 and try again.
```

Okay, I got the install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz from adobe, copied it to that directory, and still get this:


```
cd /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10 && make install clean

===>  Extracting for linux-f10-flashplugin-10.0r32
=> MD5 Checksum mismatch for flashplugin/10.0r32/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for flashplugin/10.0r32/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz.
=> MD5 Checksum OK for flashplugin/10.0r32/linux-f10-flashsupport-9.0.1.i386.tar.gz.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for flashplugin/10.0r32/linux-f10-flashsupport-9.0.1.i386.tar.gz.
===>  Refetch for 1 more times files: flashplugin/10.0r32/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz flashplugin/10.0r32/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz 

... and those errors that I got before, about file not found eg.
```

Is there a newer version and it doesnt understand it, or what am I doing wrong here?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 23, 2010)

Flash is at version linux-f10-flashplugin-10.0r45, so your ports tree is out of date. Run [cmd=]portsnap fetch update[/cmd] (portsnap(8)) and try again. Always make sure your ports tree is up to date before installing ports.


----------



## SeaHag (Feb 25, 2010)

*video but no sound*

I followed this guide and videos play in FF and Seamonkey but no sound. No video or sound plays in opera it displays this message:


```
Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
```

What can i check?

Also it says you can put these lines in rc.conf:


```
/etc/rc.d/abi start
/etc/rc.d/sysctl start
```

Is it required or are they saying you can just do it if you want to? I didn't understand that part. I tried it anyway but still no sound and nothing in Opera.


FreeBSD 8.0 

aboutlugins shows:

```
File: libswfdecmozilla.so
    Version: 
    Shockwave Flash 9.0 r999

    File: npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
    Version: 
    Shockwave Flash 10.0 r45
```

The speaker icon at the bottom of firefox has red sound waves coming out of it and sound does work in other applications.


----------



## atomicplayboy (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm also having problems with flash in Opera ever since the bump to 10r45. For me, flash has a tendency to hang the entire browser until I do a `# killall npviewer.bin`. If I go to, say, youtube, I'll get sound but no video. This happened around the same time I updated all my ports for the jpeg revision bump, which included nspluginwrapper. I don't know if it's the flash plugin itself or the wrapper, but it was working fine before that.


----------



## volatilevoid (Mar 24, 2010)

I installed Flash with the how-to above but when I open YouTube, I get


```
Mar 24 19:24:53 odyssey kernel: pid 63440 (npviewer.bin), uid 1001: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
```

and Firefox hangs for some seconds. Did anyone else get this error? I'm running 8.0-STABLE/amd64.


----------



## vermaden (Mar 24, 2010)

@volatilevoid

I got similar problems when Linux proc is not properly mounted.

Do `% cat /usr/compat/linux/proc/cpuinfo` to check if it is properly mounted, you should get something like:

```
% cat /usr/compat/linux/proc/cpuinfo 
processor	: 0
vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
cpu family	: 15
model		: 1
model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q8300  @ 2.50GHz
stepping	: 10
processor	: 1
vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
cpu family	: 15
model		: 1
model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q8300  @ 2.50GHz
stepping	: 10
processor	: 2
vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
cpu family	: 15
model		: 1
model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q8300  @ 2.50GHz
stepping	: 10
processor	: 3
vendor_id	: GenuineIntel
cpu family	: 15
model		: 1
model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q8300  @ 2.50GHz
stepping	: 10
flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 b19 b21 mmxext mmx fxsr xmm sse2 b27 b28 b29 3dnow
cpu MHz		: 2502.83
bogomips	: 2502.83
```


----------



## volatilevoid (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi vermaden,

thanks for your reply. In the meantime, I was able to fix this issue.

My linprocfs hasn't to be mounted on /usr/compat/linux/proc but on /compat/linux/proc. After changing this, Flash works as expected. Strange that my /proc lies somewhere else...


----------



## vermaden (Mar 24, 2010)

@volatilevoid

The /compat was always a symlink to /usr/compat, maybe something changed lately.


----------



## henker (Apr 10, 2010)

Just wanted to add that just like Volatiloid flash wasn't working for me when i had linproc mounted on /usr/compat/linux/proc
When I saw what he said and changed it to /compat/linux/proc it started working

Running 8.0 release amd64


----------



## Caliante (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi all,

I followed the online handbook

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/desktop-browsers.html

, it seems everything installed fine from the ports (after portsnap fetch update, and aside from a small glitch where I had to make deinstall and make reinstall curl), except that it goes wrong in one of the last lines:


```
ln -s /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/

ln: /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/: No such file or directory
```

After googling I seem to be the first person to have this 

Would anybody happen to have any clues?

Thanks in advance :r


----------



## Caliante (Apr 11, 2010)

I created the dir and then did the ln command; now it works with sound and vision.


----------



## Caliante (Apr 11, 2010)

Just an update for noobs like me 

If you go with the handbook:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/desktop-browsers.html

And after installing Flash itself also install:


```
6.2.4 Firefox and Swfdec Flash Plugin
```

Flash no longer works. I uninstalled that swfdec-plugin and Flash works again.


----------



## henker (Apr 11, 2010)

Caliante said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I followed the online handbook
> 
> ...



You aren`t the first person who didn`t have that folder 
I just created it and it works


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 15, 2010)

After a lot of trouble during the last days this how-to did look difficult, but went through without a problem.
I had a short look at the handbook to understand the compat-part (of which i have never heard before). Great.
Like one of the posters above i got a bit of problems understanding if it is necessary to put:

```
sysctl_enable="YES"
abi_enable="YES"
```
into /etc/rc.conf? I searched the web and found an entry for sysctl_enable in one rc.conf-example file. So i edited mine that way. Not sure if that is right, but i got it up and running. Thanks a lot.


----------



## foo_daemon (May 8, 2010)

jalu said:
			
		

> if it is necessary to put:
> 
> ```
> sysctl_enable="YES"
> ...



Yeah, the original post doesn't really say if it needs to be enabled on a permanent basis, but given that I want flash to work each time in firefox without additional effort from me, I just added those to my rc.conf . My root directory didn't have enough space for fitting the linux_base-f10 into /compat, so I *had* to symlink it to /usr/compat . Other than that, these instructions work flawlessly for even 9-current; yay!


----------



## zeiz (May 9, 2010)

Original post (the HOWTO) clear advises to start abi and sysctl for installation only. If *linux_enable="YES"* is in rc.conf abi will start at boot (see *dmesg* output).
So NO it is not necessary to have those entries in rc.conf.

/compat is already exactly a link to /usr/compat just open file manager and see yourself. Moreover this was already advised a few posts above.

The HOWTO works great, the only thing the author could change at the moment is to remove OVERIDE_... becaue fc10 is a default now, I don't have those entries in make.conf anymore and flash works even in Konqueror on 9.0-CURRENT.
Also it could be mentioned that emulators/linux_base-f10 must be installed first because it's not obvious for everybody.


----------



## narcotico (Jun 14, 2010)

*Port not update linux-f10-flashplugin10?*

Hello.

I installed it succesfully one or two months ago.

Today I've tried in other installation and get the next error (maybe adobe update its file and now has other size and checksum).


```
fetch: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz: size mismatch: expected 4050435, actual 
4760657
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.0r45/install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz: File unavailable (e.g., file 
not found, no access)
```

I don't know to correct it (if the problem is checksum and size). Could anyone help me? Thank you.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that the 'old' version of the Flash player was taken offline by Adobe very recently due to immediate security problems. Looks like they uploaded a new tarball, and that the port still needs to be updated with the new hashes.


----------



## zeiz (Jun 14, 2010)

Just downloaded install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz from adobe.com, extracted libflashplayer.so (v.10.1) from it and copied to /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10/flashplugin. Then run as usual:
`$ nspluginwrapper -v -i /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so` Plays fine.


----------



## narcotico (Jun 15, 2010)

I'd tried that zeiz says yesterday but I get the next error:


```
****** NSPLUGIN VIEWER ***** ERROR: libssl3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
nspluginwrapper: no appropiate viewer found for /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
```

I have that file (libssl3.so) in /usr/local/lib/firefox3/ but I don't know where NSPLUGIN looks for it and whether this is the correct file (I've tried a ln -s in /usr/local/lib unsuccesfully).


----------



## zeiz (Jun 15, 2010)

nspluginwrapper creates new file named npwrapper.libflashplayer.so in ~/.mozilla/plugins directory. Firefox must look for this new file is to be symlinked if necessary.
I use Seamonkey but it shouldn't be a difference. We can try the following: you probably doesn't have /usr/ports/distfiles/flashplugin/10.0r45 folder , do you?
There are 2 files are present there: install_... same like you've downloaded from adobe.com and linux-f10-flashsupport-9.0.1.i386.tar.gz that's only 3.4KB.
I'm attaching this file and then you may try to create the folders in your ports/distfiles and then install both files like in tutorial (instead of just copying as I did):

```
# /etc/rc.d/abi start
# /etc/rc.d/sysctl start
# cd /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10 && make install clean
# exit
$ nspluginwrapper -v -i /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 15, 2010)

The new port is being rolled out now: 

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=147832
http://www.freshports.org/commit.ph...1006151430.o5FEUqgE024079@repoman.freebsd.org


----------



## prdeltoid (Jun 17, 2010)

With firefox3 installed, YouTube says my browser is no longer supported. And when trying to install linux-f10-flashplugin10, it says that there's a line somewhere that suggests I need a different version of linuxbase than the normal one or something else real strange.


----------



## zeiz (Jun 17, 2010)

Firefox 3.0.xx indeed is old and insecure. Uninstall it and install v.3.6.3 from /usr/ports/www/firefox (just "firefox")

Probably it says "/usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10"


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 17, 2010)

zeiz said:
			
		

> Firefox 3.0.xx indeed is old and insecure. Uninstall it and install v.3.6.3 from /usr/ports/www/firefox (just "firefox")
> 
> Probably it says "/usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10"



After installing the new version of the plugin, also refresh nspluginwrapper:
`# nspluginwrapper -a -r`
`# nspluginwrapper -a -i`


----------



## zeiz (Jun 17, 2010)

I updated ports with _portsnap_ and found new /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10.1r53. 
So I deleted all my temporary backup files in /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/ and ~/.mozilla/plugins/ then 

```
# cd /usr/ports/www/linux-f10-flashplugin10
# make deinstall clean install clean
# exit
$ nspluginwrapper -v -i usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
```
And restarted seamonkey with new flashplayer. Youtube happily accepted the changes .


----------



## narcotico (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank you.

With the updated port works perfectly.

Zeiz, thank you for your time (I don't try with your answer because the port was updated yet and I'm not sure if the file was correct for AMD64. Maybe whether the emulation is i386, but I don't know that).


----------



## Alt (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks, it working.
One some pages firefox freezes, but after few seconds work again.
Is there a way to allow flash plugin only on pages i select ?


----------



## foo_daemon (Jul 13, 2010)

The best way that I know of is the flashblock add-on.


----------



## bigtoque (Jul 17, 2010)

I followed the guide and it seems as though I've got flash 10.1r53, but when I go to youtube, I see a message saying i need to upgrade my version of flash.

Any ideas?

(I'm running 8.1 RC2 amd64 with firefox 3.6.4)


----------



## bigtoque (Jul 17, 2010)

I just fixed the problem by copying the file "npwrapper.libflashplayer.so" from /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins/ to ~/.mozilla/plugins

(I had to create the plugins folder because it was not there initially)


----------



## henker (Jul 21, 2010)

Does anyone know how to make flash work on opera 10.60? (or any other opera)
I have it working for firefox, now i need it working with opera


----------



## tyr_5B (Jul 23, 2010)

If you're using Opera from ports just install www/opera-linuxplugins. For 10.60 you'll have to do it manually.

Download both the FreeBSD and Linux (choose i386 and "Other (TAR)") packages for the version you want. Extract them somewhere.

`$ tar xjf opera-10.60-6386.amd64.freebsd.tar.bz2`
`$ tar xjf opera-10.60-6386.i386.linux.tar.bz2`

Next we move the Linux version's operapluginwrapper to live alongside the native one.

`$ cd opera-10.60-6386.amd64.freebsd/lib/opera`
`$ mv operapluginwrapper operapluginwrapper.freebsd`
`$ mv ../../../opera-10.60-6386.i386.linux/lib/opera/operapluginwrapper operapluginwrapper.linux`

To tie it up, copy over /usr/ports/www/opera/files/operapluginwrapper which basically tells opera to load operapluginwrapper.freebsd if the plugin is a FreeBSD binary, or operapluginwrapper.linux if it isn't.

Note that with 10.60 Flashblock stopped working for me. Not a great loss though since Opera now has a built-in feature called "On Demand Plugin" which does pretty much the same thing. It can be enabled in opera:config.


----------



## drp (Jul 25, 2010)

The "pango -- integer overflow" vulnerability is keeping me from installing Flash 10, using FreeBSD 8.0. I'm going to wait until this is cleared up. This is not a double-post, because the other thread is specifically linux pango, but the linux pango integer overflow vulnerability I'm planning on just skipping on. I don't want to use DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES and just brush it off. I'm going to wait until it's updated or fixed, personally.


----------



## Andres (Jul 25, 2010)

The vulnerability has already been fixed. The question is whether anybody is motivated enough to identify the commit and backport it to f10, which is unmaintained.


----------



## Caliante (Oct 23, 2010)

drp said:
			
		

> The "pango -- integer overflow" vulnerability is keeping me from installing Flash 10, using FreeBSD 8.0. I'm going to wait until this is cleared up. This is not a double-post, because the other thread is specifically linux pango, but the linux pango integer overflow vulnerability I'm planning on just skipping on. I don't want to use DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES and just brush it off. I'm going to wait until it's updated or fixed, personally.





			
				Andres said:
			
		

> The vulnerability has already been fixed. The question is whether anybody is motivated enough to identify the commit and backport it to f10, which is unmaintained.



It seems I am suffering from this very thing right now; after extensive trouble trying to get my ports upgraded I have finally arived at the point where I have my GUI back and can continue to update the remaining ports. One of them being installing flash. Following the handbook when trying to install nspluginwrapper I get:


```
===>  Installing for nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_7
===>   nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_7 depends on file: /compat/linux/bin/sh - found
===>   nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found
===>   nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xext.pc - found
===>   nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_7 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xt.pc - found
===>   nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_7 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0.2409.1 - found
===>   nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_7 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libcairo.so.2.10800.0 - found
===>   nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_7 depends on file: /compat/linux/lib/libexpat.so.1 - found
===>   nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_7 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.3.0 - found
===>   nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_7 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1400.7 - not found
===>    Verifying install for /compat/linux/usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1400.7 in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/linux-f10-gtk2
===>  Installing for linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7_2
===>   linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7_2 depends on file: /compat/linux/bin/sh - found
===>   linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7_2 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0.2409.1 - found
===>   linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7_2 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libcairo.so.2.10800.0 - found
===>   linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7_2 depends on file: /compat/linux/lib/libexpat.so.1 - found
===>   linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7_2 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.3.0 - found
===>   linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7_2 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62.0.0 - found
===>   linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7_2 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0.2203.0 - not found
===>    Verifying install for /compat/linux/usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0.2203.0 in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/linux-f10-pango
===>  linux-f10-pango-1.22.3_1 has known vulnerabilities:
=> pango -- integer overflow.
   Reference: <http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/4b172278-3f46-11de-becb-001cc0377035.html>
=> Please update your ports tree and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/linux-f10-pango.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/linux-f10-gtk2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper.
```

Would anybody happen to know a solution/workaround?

Thank you :e


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 23, 2010)

A workaround is seamonkey and  gnash AFAIK.  Youtube works that way without linux-Anything... most of the time.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 23, 2010)

Caliante said:
			
		

> ```
> ===>    Verifying install for /compat/linux/usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0.2203.0 in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/linux-f10-pango
> ===>  linux-f10-pango-1.22.3_1 has known vulnerabilities:
> => pango -- integer overflow.
> ...



If you understand the vulnerability and can live with it, you can override portaudit:

`# cd /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/linux-f10-pango`
`# make DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes install clean`

There are more permanent ways to disable that, but I think it's a mistake to do so.


----------

